# Poultry nipples



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

Well I got my order of waterers today. I showed a few of the easy to catch hens, and I caught sarge my roo and showed him. Hopefully the rest figure it out, they soil the current waterer too fast.


----------



## blblanchard (Mar 12, 2013)

They'll catch on! You won't regret that purchase. They make life so much easier.


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

powderhogg01 said:


> Well I got my order of waterers today. I showed a few of the easy to catch hens, and I caught sarge my roo and showed him. Hopefully the rest figure it out, they soil the current waterer too fast.


You will be in happy heaven soon!


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

They really have not seemed too interested in the new water system. I hope they figure it out soon.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

So I have seen a lot about water nipples on here. Do you fill a bucket with water or do you have to have your hose or water supply set up to it ?


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

Mine is a 5 gallon bucket with 7 nipples pointing vertically off the bottom. No hose as the nipples only work under low pressure and the hose will force a leak. 
From the instructions sent with the package, you can use a hose hooked to PVC, but it REQUIRES a pressure regulator.


----------



## blblanchard (Mar 12, 2013)

Here's my setup.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

This is mine...a 2 gal. bucket and I only fill it about 1/4 full...if that. My flock is now small at only 13 birds and they eat fermented feeds, so they don't drink much.

I have straight nipples off the bottom of the bucket and then the cup drinker on the side for both young and older birds.


----------



## rena88651 (Apr 28, 2013)

Chickens are so curious! As soon as one figures out the new system the rest will fall right in line.


----------



## rena88651 (Apr 28, 2013)

We use a five gallon bucket as well but added a cap on the top so I could easily refill as needed.


----------



## Clearcut23 (Apr 25, 2013)

I use a 6 gallon bucket with a lid and 5 nipples on the bottom I hung in the run. I drilled a large hole in the lid to fill it from the hose and plug it with a rubber food grade cork. Works like a charm


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

I made my system from a 3 gallon igloo cooler. It has a toilet fill valve in it and is hooked up to the water hose. I used 1/2" irrigation tubbing and connectors to hook up to 1" PVC pipe with the nipples in it. It runs through 7 different coops. It even goes under ground to go under a coop door and back up and still works.
I have been using the same nipples for 2 years now without replacing any nipples. I put a hose bib on the far end of it to drain and flush the system regularly. I used all plastic pipe and fittings so I could use ACV in the water and not worry about reactions with metals. 

I also use the same fill valve in a piece of 4" PVC pipe to feed the nipple bar in my chicken tractor. 

The fill valve and adapters will cost about $15 but I never have to worry the system running dry.


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

The ladies still have not really taken to the new waterer. Any ideas I'm making them more prone to use it?


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

powderhogg01 said:


> The ladies still have not really taken to the new waterer. Any ideas I'm making them more prone to use it?


 Have you taken the other water sources out. If there is open water to drink, they will drink it first. It is their instinct to drink from the ground. They would rather drink nasty poop water from a mud hole than fresh nipple water. Thats just how chickens are. And when you do set a water dish down, they are going to run to it and act like they are dying of thirst and you will think they are not getting enough water. Don't let them fool you, they are getting enough. 
If any of your chickens are using them then all of them should catch on.
Good luck!


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

I have not removed the other waterer. I was concerned that perhaps they would not get the water they need if I removed it before thy learned to use it. I will try pulling the rain catch and the open waterer for the day and see what happens.


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

LittleWings said:


> Have you taken the other water sources out?
> Good luck!


Once the waterer dried out I showed a few hens the nipples again, and BOOM they are using the nipples now! It seems my big roo is having trouble, he just pecks at them and doesn't really drink from them like the hens do. Possible his comb is interfering. 
Here is my set up


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

powderhogg01 said:


> Once the waterer dried out I showed a few hens the nipples again, and BOOM they are using the nipples now! It seems my big roo is having trouble, he just pecks at them and doesn't really drink from them like the hens do. Possible his comb is interfering.
> Here is my set up
> 
> View attachment 10560


It might be a little low for him. I would raise it up some. Make them reach up for it instead of pecking sideways and they get more water down their throat.


----------



## 2rain (Jun 2, 2013)

On the first page the red thing sticking out of the bucket it also a waterer you could put that in also for your roo


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

I agree...raising that bucket could help your boy get around his comb.


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

I raised the bucket and they are all drinking from it a bit better now. There is now a 4 gallon bucket inside the coop, a 5 gallon outside in the run, and I moved the older waterer into the yard. I noticed the dog uses it as well, so it's better suited there. 
Now I have one concern that the flock will not use the nipple buckets because they know at 5 they will be released into the yard and there is open water there.


----------

